# when to set free



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

the response to my first post was helpful, link provided gave good info. I am probably going to move our two pals to the carraige house we have in our back yard this afternoon or tomorrow. they've been flapping like crazy for several days, they like to hover,and spend most of their time up on the branch I hung in their house which is about two feet up. there's enough room in the dog house where we have them now, for both of them to flap away without crashing into each other. they really want to get out badly,especially the smaller of the two, they're climbing on the wire screen we have over the entrance to the dog house. they are definately getting stronger. I am a little concerned about them flying into a window in the carraige house, and while they will have room to actually fly a little in there, they will be more cut off from natural surroundings than they are now. I don't think we will need to keep them in there for very long though, they can flap strong enough to create enough resistance that if they don't want to be held, if very difficult to keep ahold of them.I think after a few days we can slide open the doors and let them come and go as they please, anyhow if any of you who know better think any of this sounds like a bad idea, please pass on your thoughts


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that's a perfect solution. You will be providing them a safe place to roost and a place to eat. Hopefully, they will find mates and incorporate into a feral flock in a few months. They could find mates and bring them back to your carriage house too. Regardless, you are providing them with the support they need to survive right now.
Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good setup (better than my Kitchen, which is what I always have to end up using (!) )

As for the windows, can you put a plant or something in front of them ? Better than a blind or such, so natural light is still coming but they can't go headlong into the glass.....


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

*new diggs*

we moved them last night, they now have their own pigeon palace, about the size of a three car garage. they show no interest in the glass windows, we left one sliding barn doors 1/2 open and screwed some old screen doors together to fill the gap, so they have a screen window thats about 5'w x8'h with a 6'foot step ladder for them to perch on and watch their cousins in the yard. I thought they would head to the rafters, but they pretty much stay by the window or cling onto the screen and flap like crazy in a futile attempt to escape. our dog is driving everyone crazy standing in front of the screen and barking at them, but she can't get to them and they seem to know it. I'm a little concerned that they are getting used to her and think she won't hurt them, she will eat them in a blink. they're also a little too comfortable with us, which could be a problem when they're free.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It'd help if you could not allow the dog to be constantly barking at the birds, just from a stress point of view. I know they may be used to the dog...but....

Also, do a search here for "soft release" and read the steps you need to take. You will need to do more than just open the doors one day and let them go. You will need to acclimate them to other ferals, so they can obsevre how other ferals forage and startle/flee....


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

the dog only harrasses them when they are flapping around in front of the screen. we have a small yard and the garage and the dog are in the back yard. most of the day she is crashed out under a tree oblivious to the 20+ misc birds walking around the yard, inches from her. My main concern is they are not afraid of us. in fact the one we call squeaky lands on my shoulder when I enter the garage, the other one "mexico" is more aprehensive but both of the fly down to us whe we enter the garage and pack at our hands for food. should we just throw food on the ground and ignor them? (that's gonna be hard). We have their food and water about three feet off the groud on a board sitting on two stools.They are only inches away from the group of pigeons that come to our yard. we have a dirt floor in the garage where they are now and I put food on the groud right in front of the screen on both sides, so they are pecking away on one side and the wild ones are pecking away on the other with only the screen between them, also i read yesterday that I'm supposed to be giving them grit?? we have only been giving them bird seed, peanuts and water. I also read I'm supposed to be giving them baths, No idea how to do that. I tried to post a pic of them and their set up but it wouldn't work. I have dial up and after five minutes of waiting while it uploads it would just go to a blank screen and say website busy. Sorry to keep rambling, any advice is appreciated. we have no idea what we're doing.


----------

